# Thomas Watson: God overrules error to establish the truth



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 29, 2020)

Be not sinfully discontented, for God can make the errors of the Church advantageous to truth. Thus the truths of God have come to be more beaten out and confirmed; as it is in _Law,_ one man laying a false title to a piece of land, the true title hath by this means been the more searched into and ratified: some had never so studied to defend the truth by _Scripture,_ if others had not endeavoured to overthrow it by _Sophistry;_ all the mists and fogs of Error that have risen out of the bottomless pit, have made the glorious Sun _of truth_ to shine so much the brighter. ...

Error makes us more thankful to God for the jewel of Truth. When you see another infected with the Plague, how thankful are you, that God hath freed you from the infection? when we see others have the _Leprosy in the head,_ how thankful are we to God that he hath not given us over to believe a lie, and so be damned? It is a good use that may be made even of the Error of the times, when it makes us more humble and thankful, adoring the free grace of God who hath kept us from drinking of that deadly poison. ...

For more, Thomas Watson: God overrules error to establish the truth.

Reactions: Like 2 | Edifying 2


----------

